# MTD identification



## Barryy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys, Not sure if you can help. I'm looking for an owners manual or similar for my MTD ride-on mower, but I can't seem to find my model anywhere on the internet. Perhaps you could help me out. Here are the details:

MTD J/136 Ride-on mower
Model No: 13AY458C611
Seriel No: AA149L10234

I don't know the year, but I think the engine size is 13hp or 13.5hp.
Any help at all would be very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ranch King Ron (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello I'm new here but this mat help Go to MTD.com and you may find what you're looking for thats where I got all the manuals for my Ranch King.

I also called the !-800 # and talked to the people there very nice to say the least, and the lady there said that they have info on just about anything ever made by them they can even tell you how to read the model and serial numbers to figure out what you have and all it's options.

Hope this helps Ron


----------

